# WU FTPD auf SuSE 9.2



## schleckerbeck (8. April 2005)

Hi,

 ich hab folgendes Problem: Wollte mir den wu-ftpd auf meinem System installieren. Hab mir dazu die File von ftp.wu-ftpd.org runtergeladen.
 Die Installation hab ich mit "./build lnx" angefangen, und wollte sie mit "./build install" abschliessen. Ich krieg jedoch schon beim ersten Befehl haufenweise Error's:

 Dieser Fehler kommt ca. 15 mal hintereinander (jedes mal halt mit ner anderen Zeilennummer):

```
ftpshut.c:110: error: deferencing pointer to incomplete type
```
 
 Und dann zum Schluss wird noch "/bin/ftpd: no such file" ausgegeben.
 Was kann da falsch sein? Hab ich den falschen C-Compiler drauf`?

 Mein System ist SuSE Linux 9.2. Was ich auch noch gehört habe, dass der wu-ftpd eigentlich unter YaST zu finden sein sollte, und irgendwas mit ner Serie n hab ich auch noch gelesen.

 Also, bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!

 thx!


----------



## generador (8. April 2005)

Also der Wu-FTPD wird soviel ich weiss bei Suse nicht mehr benutzt
Die 9.2 hat standartmäßig den VSFTPD mit dabei

Such mal in Yast nach ftp da solltest du auch ftpd finden


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also der Wu-FTPD wird soviel ich weiss bei Suse nicht mehr benutzt


Das schliesst aber nicht aus, dass man siche den Wu runterlaedt und kompiliert.
Ich installier grad 'ne Linux-Box, ich schau gleich mal in die Infos vom Wu.

Probier mal statt dem build-Script die gute, alte Methode mit
./configure
make
make install

Damit hat's bei mir grad ohne Probleme geklappt. Zwar nicht auf der Suse, war Slackware, aber ich glaube nicht, dass WuFTP irgendwelche abgefahrenen Libraries nutzt die die Slack hat und die Suse nicht.


----------

